# Transalp Einsteiger Strecke Mai 2018



## fwde (29. September 2017)

Vielleicht kommen von den erfahrenen Transalp Mountainbiker hier im Forum noch ein paar Tipps für eine erste schöne Transalp MTB Tour (vieles ist ja einfach noch nicht möglich anhand den Wetterbedingungen) für Ende Mai 2018 -
Das Ziel wäre für eine Transalp im Mai um auch ein paar Urlaubstage über die Mai Feiertage zu sparen

http://www.bergbiken.de/td/index.htm

Ich plane über die Feiertage irgendwo zwischen 20.05.18 (Pfingstsonntag)
und dem 31.05.18 (Fronleichnam) meine erste Transalp Tour mit einem 29" MTB mit
max. 100 mm Federung/Dämpfung vorne und hinten

Bisher habe ich sehr gefunden an möglichen Touren im Mai 2018 - http://www.bikealpin.de/tour-liste/kategorie/mtb_tourentransalp/?tx_bikealpin_pi2[sortBy]=date&tx_bikealpin_pi2[activeTab]=0

*TransSlowenien: Von den Alpen zur Adria oder TransAlp: Füssen - Gardasee*
Allerdings tue ich mich immer noch schwer mit der Entscheidung für eine organisierte Transalp Tour
Einziger Vorteil - man muss sich um nichts kümmern inkl. Gepäck- & Rück-Transport

Am liebsten würde ich nur in einer kleinen 1-2-3-4er MTB Gruppe fahren.
Auch wäre dadurch vermutlich die Flexibilität höher und auch die Kosten vermutlich niedriger


----------



## mw.dd (29. September 2017)

fwde schrieb:


> Einziger Vorteil - man muss sich um nichts kümmern inkl. Gepäck- & Rück-Transport



Das ist ein recht großer Vorteil, gerade beim ersten Mal: der Guide kennt sich aus und ggfs. Alternativen, falls der vorgesehene Weg nicht befahrbar ist... Und man hat jeden Abend ein brauchbares Bett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fwde (29. September 2017)

Noch eine Frage an die erfahrenen Transalp Fahrer (Bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussion Hardtail vs. Fully)

Ist es möglich eine einfache Transalp Strecke mit dem nachfolgenden Hardtail zu fahren ohne sich nachher zu ärgern ?


----------



## cschaeff (29. September 2017)

Den ersten Teil deiner Frage würde ich mit einem klaren JA beantworten. Der zweite Teil hängt sehr davon ab, ob du dich nachher ärgerst (warum auch immer) 
Habe meine erste Transalp mit nem Trekkingrad gemacht und mich nachher nicht geärgert


----------



## Speedskater (29. September 2017)

Bisher bin ich immer mit Fully gefahren, diese Jahr das erste mal mit Hardtail und habe mich nicht geärgert.




Dir ist schon klar, das es Ende Mai auch schon mal bis auf 1500 m runter schneien kann und dass auf höher gelegenen Pässen Schnee liegt, was die Route stark einschränkt. Daher fahre ich lieber Ende August, Anfang September.
Ich plane die Route immer selbst und man kommt mit einem 30l Rucksack mit ca. 7kg aus.

Was habt ihr den als Start und Ziel fest glegt?
Wieviel hm am Tag bekommt ihr geregelt?

Gruß
Armin


----------



## fwde (29. September 2017)

Da ich sowieso aus NRW anreisen muss ist der Startpunkt zu 100 % flexibel
http://www.bergbiken.de/index.asp?id=52

Vermutlich muss ich dann wohl oder übel auf Juni oder July ausweichen
da wir im August—September in Skandinavien sind. Schade um die Mai—Feiertage

Nächstes Jahr sollte ich > 1000 hm bis max. 1500 hm je Tag schaffen
Muss halt trainieren um das auch über 7—8 Tage auf die Reihe zu bringen


----------



## aufgehts (29. September 2017)

fwde schrieb:


> Vermutlich muss ich dann wohl oder übel auf Juni oder July ausweichen



transalp geht nun mal durch/über die alpen....


----------



## fwde (30. September 2017)

Der oben genannte Veranstalter hält wohl im Mai 2018 die Alpen Touren für machbar

*TransSlowenien: Von den Alpen zur Adria oder TransAlp: Füssen - Gardasee*
Die TransAlp: Füssen - Gardasee / 2-Level-Guided
könnte für mich interessant sein mit den 2 Leveln als Transalp Einstieg, wenn man zwischen den Leveln wechsen könnte
http://www.bikealpin.de/tour-details/tour/transalp-fuessen-gardasee-2-level-guided/

Ist die Tour mal einer von euch gefahren ?


----------



## Speedskater (30. September 2017)

Die Strecke von Reutte, Ehrwald, Fernpass, Imst, Landeck kenne ich, dürfte hauptsächlich auf Forstwegen und Radwegen ablaufen. Von Landeck bis Martina bin ich nur mit dem Auto gefahren, schaut aber auch nach Forst und Radwegen aus. Vielleicht sind noch paar Trails am Mutzkopf dabei. Die Trails vom Plamort nach Reschen sind eher nicht für Anfänger geeignet.
Vom Reschensee bis Meran gibts einen schönen Radweg.
Gampenpass, Gantkofel, Mendelpass kenne ich nicht, scheint interessent zu sein.
Das ist halt die Frage worauf Dein Fokus liegt. Trail-Abfahrten? oder auf Radwegen durch das Tal zu rollen.


----------



## mw.dd (30. September 2017)

fwde schrieb:


> Der oben genannte Veranstalter hält wohl im Mai 2018 die Alpen Touren für machbar


Ja. Kommt halt auf's Wetter an. Mit Sicherheit gibt es aber schneefreie Alternativwege durch das Tal.


Speedskater schrieb:


> Die Trails vom Plamort nach Reschen sind eher nicht für Anfänger geeignet.


Da geht auch ein Forstweg runter.


fwde schrieb:


> http://www.bikealpin.de/tour-details/tour/transalp-fuessen-gardasee-2-level-guided/


Das ist eine Standardroute; zumindest die einfache Variante ist fast trailfrei, hat keine hohen Übergänge und mit einem einfachen Mountainbike problemlos zu befahren. Sollte Ende Mai kein Problem sein.

Füssen sollte als Startort von NRW aus auch gut passen.


----------

